# Brown spots on leaves.



## Ranja (Apr 12, 2015)

These brown spots started showing up near the tips and move inward toward the main vein of the leaf. Looks like cal issue, but I'm using full strength Cal Mag (in my RO water). I'm using DWC and my pH ranges between 5.5-6.5. Currently in week 4 of veg, and feeding 850 ppm (700 scale). Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome Ranja, could we get a picture please?


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

well, if you're using full strength calmag, then it most probably is not Ca. I suspect P deficiency and or PH. try to keep it between 5.5 and 6. 6.5 is high, and they become more prone to deficiency as they grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures. Thanks for the help. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Another one. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

Have you looked at the underside of the leaves?


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Brown straight through. Didn't see any mites. Had a gnat fly issue early on, but I cleaned that up with some Azamaz.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

As in spider mites Ranja?  How long ago the azamax?


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, spider mites. Did a root drench (0.6 strength) about three times (14 days between treatments. Just soaked the rockwool. I didn't want to load it in the reservoir - will bubble out of the res.


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Started to really see the spots when I fed at 1000 ppm (700 scale). So I dropped it down thinking it could be lock out due to the extra nutes. Not sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

I know nothing about PH, but folks will be by that do. I just wondered if that was insect damage, or if it is a result of the azamax and lights. 

I think what i am seeing is a problem with the rust colored spots at the end of the leaves that i don't know what it is combined with insect damage... What does the new growth look like?

Don't worry folks that know a lot about water will be along.


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

New growth is looking good, for the most part. Starting to see some patches near some of the tips though (2nd node from the top).


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

The rust colored spots?  Here is a link to look at, i am not seeing your problem there. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------



## Ranja (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, the rust colored spots. Never saw any bugs on the leaves, and I keep yellow bug traps all over to monitor the room....nothing. Thanks for that poster.


----------



## Ranja (Apr 14, 2015)

Plants seem to be doing better. Dropped the ppm down, and that seemed to do the trick. These ladies were chewing up the nutes, but 1000 ppm was too much at their size I guess.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Calcium deficiency maybe?


----------



## Ranja (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, that's what it looked like. Locked up. I thought I was a little conservative with the feeding regime based on what I have heard of God Bud's appetite. Grow and learn.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 15, 2015)

i found this useful take a look i added it to the leaf chart sticky thread on here also 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387


----------



## Ranja (Apr 15, 2015)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks very typical to calcium deficiency, but phosphorous def and overfert can also look like that. I would say that you may have solved it by cutting back on the nutes. 

I would recommend that you do not feed anymore than 800-900ppm and that is for some chow hounds that you want to get very big. Typical hybrid strains will not need more than 600-700ppm during veg. and less when the plants are younger.


----------

